# Fia Fia Luau Ko Olina



## molemay (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone been to the Fia Fia Luau at the Marriott Ko Olina?  Can you tell me what the price is to attend? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 1st Class (May 5, 2009)

I was there last July 4th.  The performers were very entertaining particulary since it started to rain during the show.  They handled the bad weather with humor and brought the audience into the show. Maybe we enjoyed it because the tickets were at no cost to us -- had a short talk with a Marriott salesman -- he called it a presentation, but this one was very painless and low key (the presentation not the luau:hysterical: .  The location can't be beat.  Good food and plenty of it.  I think the value of two tickets was about $75-$100.


----------



## csalter2 (May 5, 2009)

I went two years ago and it was fine. However, since I had been to the Polynesian Cultural Center a couple of years before that and had watched that show I was constantly comparing. The Polynesian Cultural Show's luau was way better in my opinion. The food was better too.


----------



## StevenTing (May 7, 2009)

molemay said:


> Has anyone been to the Fia Fia Luau at the Marriott Ko Olina?  Can you tell me what the price is to attend?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Just got back from that resort.  The price per ticket is $75 for adults.  I think kids were $35.  I didn't go to this luau.  Maybe next time.


----------



## ownsmany (May 7, 2009)

this July will be our 3rd year in a row attending Fia Fia.  My kids loved it, and I enjoy it as well.  The tickets were expensive, but well worth the money. The show was excellent.  Food was good.  Where else can you spend a night in Hawaii enjoying a great show, learning how to make things out of leaves, getting free tattoos, having 2 free included drinks, and lots of fun.

The Chief alone is worth the price of admission.

I would actually like to try a different luau for a change, but my kids insist on going to the Chief's show.  

PS the Chief's little daughter is so cute in the show as well as his son.


----------

